# Help-Oysters on the Pit



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

We are having Thanksgiving at our house. We are going to serve the regular meal, but I always like to add something different. Last time was deep fried pork spare ribs, they were a hit! This year I am thinking about putting some oysters on the pit while we cook our other stuff. I have never had oysters this way, although we BBQ a lot, but have heard many folks talk about it. I have heard that you take oysters in the shell, put them on and cook until they pop open. I would appreciate any advice from others that have done this to help me out. Crowd is going to be somewhere around 30. We will have turkey, ham, beer butt chicken and shrimp, so the oysters will just be an extra. Thanks!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

if you go ahead and open the oysters and leave it on the half shell, you can put cheese,onion,bacon,spinich and all kinds of stuff to make a type of oysters rockerfeller or oysters gillhoolie. check both recipies on the web. justin wilson has a similar recipe also.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Where are you gettin your oysters from? Harvesting them in Tx is banned so far this year.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*We do it on the BBQ (coals) pit in POC*

We lay them right in the coals, until a little juice seeps our or they open with a little puff of steam.....keep folks off a few feet......I don't know what or why, but every once in a while, one, or something on one will give off a 'POP', like a .22 and scatter a few ashes.

Decades ago, we carried a 2' X 2' piece of tin along on oystering trips. Build a fire, let it go to coals and lay tin on top....put oysters on tin till done. An empty beer can, with top cut off, set on the tin with a little real butter and lemon to pour on them!! LOL

PS Shells are REAL hot when come off.....don't get a blister on your lip trying to "slurp" them too soon! How do I know this? LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

If you can find and afford them , get a gallon and cook them in mini muffin pans . Wrap the pans in foil real good so the smoke doesn't turn them black . Garlic , butter , green onion , and cheese (parmesan regiono )from HEB . Maybe some bacon . Another awesome way is to fry up some bacon till it's done . Mix green onion , baby leaf spinach , crushed Ritz crackers , parmesan and bacon with the grease in a large bowl . Add a large amount of drained oyster into all that . Put in in a baking dish and smoke it about 45 minute or untill the oysters start to curl or get the way you like them. Take the dish out cover it with more crushed Ritz crackers and cheese to soak up some of the juice. Put it under the broiler to melt the cheese and enjoy . You'll notice there is no measurements . It's easy fun and you can add as much of the stuff as want. I don't like putting them on till they open , because a lot of them dry out , their hot to hold and pry open .


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

Great ideas! Thanks! Didn't know season was closed though. Always thought you could get them in the "R" months?? I am in the Bay City area... if you have any suggestions.


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

Just talked to a guy that said closed locally due to red tide and the fact that many reefs were out of the water... Said our cajun friends are still going though...


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Yea Im not happy about the ban

here are some bbqd oyster pic that Ive done
I think these had parm. cheese, butter, cream mushroom soup and chedar cheese...garlic powder/slap yo momma


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Google up Drago's charbroiled oysters recipe....

Then be prepared to have your family/friends move in with you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Treble J said:


> Where are you gettin your oysters from? Harvesting them in Tx is banned so far this year.


yep

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/news/releases/20111026.aspx

.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

We just got 10 sacks this past weekend. Shell fish tags were from LA if I remember correctly.

You can probably order some from LA Seafoods off Post Oak and 12th street(610/I10 area).

Also Airline Seafood can probably get them(Richmond, just East of Shepherd).

Have fun.

I broil them on the grill with some pesto.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Funny how Thanksgiving has evolved. Your mentioning oysters reminded me of reading about what was served at the "First" Thanksgiving.

http://www.ehow.com/list_6019478_foods-were-served-first-thanksgiving_.html


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

My HEB connection said to look for them there for Thanksgiving. I dunno how...but he was talking by the gallon.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I like putting them in a foil pan (shucked already) and pouring some melted butter mixed with worcestershire, garlic & cayenne over them. Fire up the grill with some mesquite to add some smoke flavor. Leave them in long enough to get smokey, maybe 10-15 minutes and remove. Just serve with some saltines, perhaps some homemade red sauce. People always seem to like them when I serve them this way.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Call Jeri's Seafood....they will take care of you.

http://www.jerisseafood.com/


----------

